# Detoured By The Law



## G-Zero (21 Feb 2012)

I was in a little world of my own this morning, head down into the wind on NCN14, when just before it intersects with NCN7 at Consett, the Police had the track closed and were diverting everyone off.

According to the lovely PCSO standing at the tape, they'd found a body


----------



## Arjimlad (22 Feb 2012)

You didn't invite her to discover your body then ?


----------



## G-Zero (22 Feb 2012)

Arjimlad said:


> You didn't invite her to discover your body then ?


 
Certainly not !!

I can't afford a second divorce and Mrs G has been known to peruse the forum on the odd occasion


----------

